# HOOD STUCK



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

i just went out to my car to see if the car would run without the battery connected and now the hood wont open. one side lifts a little bit but not enought to get at the latch. inside the lever for the hood release seems to easy any1 have any suggestions?????


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

hybridthreat said:


> i just went out to my car to see if the car would run without the battery connected and now the hood wont open. one side lifts a little bit but not enought to get at the latch. inside the lever for the hood release seems to easy any1 have any suggestions?????


Try to grab the hood wire from the lever with a plier and pull.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

i got it fixed. i guess i just wasnt thinking i was pulling the hatch button not the hood . dam i feel stupid but atleast its nothing serious


----------

